# Where's the pigs?



## hockeydave

I've been following our so called feral hog problem since 2005. Another deer season has come and gone and yet no hogs hanging from buck poles. Anyone even see any?


----------



## DecoySlayer

I know of 1 feral hog that was killed during the deer season of 2016. It was killed in Hillsdale county. I am not sure by what town.


----------



## 357Maximum

hockeydave said:


> I've been following our so called feral hog problem since 2005. Another deer season has come and gone and yet no hogs hanging from buck poles. Anyone even see any?


Urban legend fostered by the MiDNR and the Feds to cover up the growing northern timber chupacabra problem methinks.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

We got one on camera in West Branch in November. It’s a heavy Ag area so I’m sure it escaped from somewhere nearby.


----------



## Perferator

When pigs go feral they love thick swamp/wooded areas, you know that stuff where most wont bother hunting or even walking into. That is their natural inclination if given the choice. Not to mention they are nocturnal if pestered.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

I've seen the Dog Man, but never a pig.


----------



## 357Maximum




----------



## poz

Funny how the pig problem went away as soon as the judge ruled in favor of the game ranches with pigs.


----------



## Fishndude

They should be easy to track and spot in winter, since they apparently can wade through deep snow with little to no effort. They's everywhere!


----------



## IT.Fisherman

My brother has had numerous ones on state land in mid michigan.


----------



## bigmac

Elaborate on 'has had' please. Has had killed them, has had seen them, what does that mean? There are a number of people who want to kill these ghostly things...and your brother "has Had Numerous Ones". Help these guys out with a little info or tell the DNR where they can find "NUMEROUS" ones please


----------



## loomis10

hockeydave said:


> I've been following our so called feral hog problem since 2005. Another deer season has come and gone and yet no hogs hanging from buck poles. Anyone even see any?


We shot a couple and the neighbor shot one. We also missed about 4 or 5. 

Opening day 2012 Hillsdale County. Momma (300lbs) came in with about 12 babies(40-50lbs). I missed momma and got 2 of the little ones. Boy did they taste good. We all the destruction they did on the property you wouldve thought we wouldve seen them all the time. Nobody has seen them since 2012 

What happened to them???Where are the pigs???IDK


----------



## U D

What pigs??


----------



## IT.Fisherman

bigmac said:


> Elaborate on 'has had' please. Has had killed them, has had seen them, what does that mean? There are a number of people who want to kill these ghostly things...and your brother "has Had Numerous Ones". Help these guys out with a little info or tell the DNR where they can find "NUMEROUS" ones please


I kept it vague as these are the areas my brother deer hunts on state land.. By numerous, he has multiple pictures of multiple hogs in frame a few times. No need to tell the DNR as he even has pictures of hogs that were radio collared by the DNR for "study" purposes. He has never seen or heard one during the day time, however on a rare occasion has had trail cam pictures during the day.

As he confirmed that he no longer hunts these area, look into the kawkawlin creek flooding.


----------



## 357Maximum

Where and how is easy, read the ad. 

https://centralmich.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-pot-belly-pig/6511283608.html


----------



## bigmac

deleted....


----------



## 357Maximum

bigmac said:


> deleted....



They were giving a big female potbelly mix away for free AND .... IF...IF...IF they could find it a big male came with the deal too. It seems it has a habit of running off. :lol: Neither pig looked much like a potbelly to me....maybe a mixed potbelly breed, but they were both big and black. They looked rather yummy actually.


----------



## mjh4

Once I get a limit of big foots and a couple of unicorns I bag a few wild hogs from the tree tops.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## IT.Fisherman

mjh4 said:


> Once I get a limit of big foots and a couple of unicorns I bag a few wild hogs from the tree tops.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Im sure there are a few still out there. Notice in the second picture, center back, with the radio collar? Im sure the DNR still knows where they are at...


----------



## Liver and Onions

IT.Fisherman said:


> Im sure there are a few still out there. Notice in the second picture, center back, with the radio collar? Im sure the DNR still knows where they are at...


I'm not seeing a collar. These photos were from free-range pigs in Michigan ? What county ? Photo from Dec. 2015. How many did the landowner kill ?

L & O


----------

